# Milwaukee Slot Car Show February 12th, 2017



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Just received my flyer via snail mail. 

Milwaukee Slot Car Show
Sunday February 12th, 2017
Hampton Inn and Suite
8201 West Greenfield Ave
West Allis WI 53214


Slot Cars, Redlines, Matchbox, Models and more.
Show starts at 9AM & ends at 1PM
$5 admission Under 16 is free Early Admission $15 (7-9)
call 414 771-8903 or 414 573-8903 day of show

Vendors to have 75% slot car related items.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I went to the show and had a great time. Like the location. Getting to the Midwest slot car show at this time of my life is a pipe dream. Met some great guys and gals. will post pics of my haul.


----------

